# Do you think this is Bulbophyllum longiflorum?



## Carkin (Apr 23, 2014)

My son fell in love with this one at an orchid show and of course I failed to take a picture of the tag!


----------



## gnathaniel (Apr 23, 2014)

Your son has good taste, that's a beauty! Looks to me like eberhardtii, which is lumped into the currently-huge concept of longiflorum. I have a piece of eberhardtii I'll share if you have someone I can mail it to this side of the border. Canadian vendors might sell it, too, I originally got mine from Glen Decker (maybe as Cirrho. picturatum?).


----------



## Carkin (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh, you're so sweet! Thank you for your generous offer but I don't have anyone that you could mail it to over there. I really appreciate the thought though. At least I have a name now...that's a great start! There were so many gorgeous orchids at the show but this was the one he just adored, he's only 8 but I think he's got great taste too!


----------



## Erythrone (May 16, 2014)

Yes it does look like eberhardtii to me.


----------



## ronan (May 17, 2014)

Bulbophyllum corolliferum (curtisii)


----------



## Carkin (May 17, 2014)

ronan said:


> Bulbophyllum corolliferum (curtisii)




Hmmm...I will have to look this up!


----------



## Carkin (May 17, 2014)

It was close but it looks like blooms on corolliferum are much smaller than what I saw at the orchid show.


----------

